# Capriole's Shotgun Sugar



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love this big beautiful doe. She is fullblood, ready to breed, has a great pedigree, is a proven color producer, produced point earning progeny... and she is *for sale! * These pictures were taken today. She is show legal. Priced at $850


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Someone is going to get a great deal on her! I'm drooling!!! Wish we had the extra $$ and weren't so far away!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice.  If she doesn't sell right away I may keep her and AI her for December kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very nice. But I need to downsize on my does. My husband wouldn't be happy with me, if I got her, LOL.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I bet she would make some really cool kids with Chicken on a Chain!! If I had the room for more goats I would have her in a heart beat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree!  That would be a cool cross.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Since you are a member, you could sell her in the CBGA Boer-Nanza sale.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I've thought about that. I'd really like to sell one of Dandi's boys in the CBGA sale but don't have 5 does to sell...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what I ran up against last year; wanted to bring One Four Richie but had to come up with the does too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sugar is no longer available. I decided I need to keep her. LOL I have the perfect buck in mind...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, that's too funny. Glad you have room to keep her.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha  is he a paint buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You betcha.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I love this doe! I would have taken her in a heart beat when you initially put her up for sale it weren't for transportation issues.


----------

